# My P is dying Help!! *update he died*



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

I did a 50% water change yesterday, and my bid 8 yr old Red Belly is swimming all messed up, upside down, and kinda just floating around and stuff-- I think he's dying!!! Last night I noticed that he was swimming around kinda angry, and stressed acting, but I thought it was just from the water change, then now today I just got home from work, and he's all messed up!!! I did nothing different from what I usually do. The water parameters are fine also----WTF???


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I know you water parameter are fine, but list it for us!...that may cause the dead piranha is your water or filter..

if us some more infor..how big is your tank, what size is your piranha and how many you have in there. how are you set up?

Doing 50% of water shouldn't be any problem unless you have bad water...


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

how is the water temp?,and maybe the ph level had a big swing when ya did the 50% water change. i hate when wierd sh*t happens. i feel your pain !!!! i hope he pulls through. keep us posted


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

how is the water temp?,and maybe the ph level had a big swing when ya did the 50% water change. i hate when wierd sh*t happens. i feel your pain !!!! i hope he pulls through. keep us posted

how is the water temp?,and maybe the ph level had a big swing when ya did the 50% water change. i hate when wierd sh*t happens. i feel your pain !!!! i hope he pulls through. keep us posted


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Did you add a water conditioner to your water before adding it to your tank to remove the Chlorine?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

And you may of had a bacteria bloom from the water change, The temp, tank size, list your params because you may be miss informed and think they are ok. Your filters may need to be cleaned if they haven't been in a while also.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

This site wouldn't let me back on last night--- He is in a 60 gallon tank 9 inches, the ammonia was 0, Nitrates 40, Nitrite 0, the PH 7.2, alk 120, hardness 250. Yes, I use stress coat to condition all of my new water. The temp is at 79 degrees. I'm telling you, I did nothing wrong or different!!!

I got home from work today, and he is still alive swimming around drunk----he acts confused and dazed....


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Juggalo said:


> This site wouldn't let me back on last night--- He is in a 60 gallon tank 9 inches, the ammonia was 0, Nitrates 40, Nitrite 0, the PH 7.2, alk 120, hardness 250. Yes, I use stress coat to condition all of my new water. The temp is at 79 degrees. I'm telling you, I did nothing wrong or different!!!
> 
> I got home from work today, and he is still alive swimming around drunk----he acts confused and dazed....


i did not know stress coat worked for treating new tank water... use prime to treat new water. try putting the at 82,and add some salt . prime would also help in this situation.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

sonicrx said:


> This site wouldn't let me back on last night--- He is in a 60 gallon tank 9 inches, the ammonia was 0, Nitrates 40, Nitrite 0, the PH 7.2, alk 120, hardness 250. Yes, I use stress coat to condition all of my new water. The temp is at 79 degrees. I'm telling you, I did nothing wrong or different!!!
> 
> I got home from work today, and he is still alive swimming around drunk----he acts confused and dazed....


i did not know stress coat worked for treating new tank water... use prime to treat new water. try putting the at 82,and add some salt . prime would also help in this situation.
[/quote]
Stress coat is a water conditioner--it removes chlorine, and neutralizes chloramines, and detoxifies heavy metals.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Juggalo said:


> This site wouldn't let me back on last night--- He is in a 60 gallon tank 9 inches, the ammonia was 0, Nitrates 40, Nitrite 0, the PH 7.2, alk 120, hardness 250. Yes, I use stress coat to condition all of my new water. The temp is at 79 degrees. I'm telling you, I did nothing wrong or different!!!
> 
> I got home from work today, and he is still alive swimming around drunk----he acts confused and dazed....


i did not know stress coat worked for treating new tank water... use prime to treat new water. try putting the at 82,and add some salt . prime would also help in this situation.
[/quote]
Stress coat is a water conditioner--it removes chlorine, and neutralizes chloramines, and detoxifies heavy metals.
[/quote]

i just looked it up all i can say is i did not know that. i still will use prime though. it has been awsome for me. seems like a favorite in the tropical fish world also, but if stress coat is working for ya keep using it.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

sonicrx said:


> This site wouldn't let me back on last night--- He is in a 60 gallon tank 9 inches, the ammonia was 0, Nitrates 40, Nitrite 0, the PH 7.2, alk 120, hardness 250. Yes, I use stress coat to condition all of my new water. The temp is at 79 degrees. I'm telling you, I did nothing wrong or different!!!
> 
> I got home from work today, and he is still alive swimming around drunk----he acts confused and dazed....


i did not know stress coat worked for treating new tank water... use prime to treat new water. try putting the at 82,and add some salt . prime would also help in this situation.
[/quote]
Stress coat is a water conditioner--it removes chlorine, and neutralizes chloramines, and detoxifies heavy metals.
[/quote]

i just looked it up all i can say is i did not know that. i still will use prime though. it has been awsome for me. seems like a favorite in the tropical fish world also, but if stress coat is working for ya keep using it.
[/quote]
I am not opposed to change, if it benefits my fish!!! I have been using this because it was highly recommended to me. In any case, why is my P so messed up?? Swim bladder problem, neurological or what?? I have tested the water the past couple days now, and it is fine. I am so frustrated!! He is tough as a rock normally, and is all messed up!! He just swims/floats around aimlessly--like he's drunk. He swim upright, then upside down, then face down, then face up etc. etc. I just don't know what to do except wait it out and see what happens. I was quite surprised he was still alive after work today--but he is still jacked up.....


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Juggalo said:


> This site wouldn't let me back on last night--- He is in a 60 gallon tank 9 inches, the ammonia was 0, Nitrates 40, Nitrite 0, the PH 7.2, alk 120, hardness 250. Yes, I use stress coat to condition all of my new water. The temp is at 79 degrees. I'm telling you, I did nothing wrong or different!!!
> 
> I got home from work today, and he is still alive swimming around drunk----he acts confused and dazed....


i did not know stress coat worked for treating new tank water... use prime to treat new water. try putting the at 82,and add some salt . prime would also help in this situation.
[/quote]
Stress coat is a water conditioner--it removes chlorine, and neutralizes chloramines, and detoxifies heavy metals.
[/quote]

i just looked it up all i can say is i did not know that. i still will use prime though. it has been awsome for me. seems like a favorite in the tropical fish world also, but if stress coat is working for ya keep using it.
[/quote]
I am not opposed to change, if it benefits my fish!!! I have been using this because it was highly recommended to me. In any case, why is my P so messed up?? Swim bladder problem, neurological or what?? I have tested the water the past couple days now, and it is fine. I am so frustrated!! He is tough as a rock normally, and is all messed up!! He just swims/floats around aimlessly--like he's drunk. He swim upright, then upside down, then face down, then face up etc. etc. I just don't know what to do except wait it out and see what happens. I was quite surprised he was still alive after work today--but he is still jacked up.....








[/quote]

what is his diet? i think someone else made a post with similar problem i can't find it though. i have no clue as to what else it could be . your thought on swim bladder sounds like it could be possible. it almost sounds like it was sedated for shipping. that is how a fish that was sedated would act when waking up


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

sonicrx said:


> This site wouldn't let me back on last night--- He is in a 60 gallon tank 9 inches, the ammonia was 0, Nitrates 40, Nitrite 0, the PH 7.2, alk 120, hardness 250. Yes, I use stress coat to condition all of my new water. The temp is at 79 degrees. I'm telling you, I did nothing wrong or different!!!
> 
> I got home from work today, and he is still alive swimming around drunk----he acts confused and dazed....


i did not know stress coat worked for treating new tank water... use prime to treat new water. try putting the at 82,and add some salt . prime would also help in this situation.
[/quote]
Stress coat is a water conditioner--it removes chlorine, and neutralizes chloramines, and detoxifies heavy metals.
[/quote]

i just looked it up all i can say is i did not know that. i still will use prime though. it has been awsome for me. seems like a favorite in the tropical fish world also, but if stress coat is working for ya keep using it.
[/quote]
I am not opposed to change, if it benefits my fish!!! I have been using this because it was highly recommended to me. In any case, why is my P so messed up?? Swim bladder problem, neurological or what?? I have tested the water the past couple days now, and it is fine. I am so frustrated!! He is tough as a rock normally, and is all messed up!! He just swims/floats around aimlessly--like he's drunk. He swim upright, then upside down, then face down, then face up etc. etc. I just don't know what to do except wait it out and see what happens. I was quite surprised he was still alive after work today--but he is still jacked up.....








[/quote]

what is his diet? i think someone else made a post with similar problem i can't find it though. i have no clue as to what else it could be . your thought on swim bladder sounds like it could be possible. it almost sounds like it was sedated for shipping. that is how a fish that was sedated would act when waking up
[/quote]
I feed him smelt, silversides, and shrimp mainly. He is acting exactly like a drugged shipped fish!! But he won't come out of it. 2 days now of fumbling all around all over the tank..... I am at a loss


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Juggalo said:


> This site wouldn't let me back on last night--- He is in a 60 gallon tank 9 inches, the ammonia was 0, Nitrates 40, Nitrite 0, the PH 7.2, alk 120, hardness 250. Yes, I use stress coat to condition all of my new water. The temp is at 79 degrees. I'm telling you, I did nothing wrong or different!!!
> 
> I got home from work today, and he is still alive swimming around drunk----he acts confused and dazed....


i did not know stress coat worked for treating new tank water... use prime to treat new water. try putting the at 82,and add some salt . prime would also help in this situation.
[/quote]
Stress coat is a water conditioner--it removes chlorine, and neutralizes chloramines, and detoxifies heavy metals.
[/quote]

i just looked it up all i can say is i did not know that. i still will use prime though. it has been awsome for me. seems like a favorite in the tropical fish world also, but if stress coat is working for ya keep using it.
[/quote]
I am not opposed to change, if it benefits my fish!!! I have been using this because it was highly recommended to me. In any case, why is my P so messed up?? Swim bladder problem, neurological or what?? I have tested the water the past couple days now, and it is fine. I am so frustrated!! He is tough as a rock normally, and is all messed up!! He just swims/floats around aimlessly--like he's drunk. He swim upright, then upside down, then face down, then face up etc. etc. I just don't know what to do except wait it out and see what happens. I was quite surprised he was still alive after work today--but he is still jacked up.....








[/quote]

what is his diet? i think someone else made a post with similar problem i can't find it though. i have no clue as to what else it could be . your thought on swim bladder sounds like it could be possible. it almost sounds like it was sedated for shipping. that is how a fish that was sedated would act when waking up
[/quote]
I feed him smelt, silversides, and shrimp mainly. He is acting exactly like a drugged shipped fish!! But he won't come out of it. 2 days now of fumbling all around all over the tank..... I am at a loss
[/quote]

Do you have anything in the tank he could of possibly ate and is now lodged???


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> This site wouldn't let me back on last night--- He is in a 60 gallon tank 9 inches, the ammonia was 0, Nitrates 40, Nitrite 0, the PH 7.2, alk 120, hardness 250. Yes, I use stress coat to condition all of my new water. The temp is at 79 degrees. I'm telling you, I did nothing wrong or different!!!
> 
> I got home from work today, and he is still alive swimming around drunk----he acts confused and dazed....


i did not know stress coat worked for treating new tank water... use prime to treat new water. try putting the at 82,and add some salt . prime would also help in this situation.
[/quote]
Stress coat is a water conditioner--it removes chlorine, and neutralizes chloramines, and detoxifies heavy metals.
[/quote]

i just looked it up all i can say is i did not know that. i still will use prime though. it has been awsome for me. seems like a favorite in the tropical fish world also, but if stress coat is working for ya keep using it.
[/quote]
I am not opposed to change, if it benefits my fish!!! I have been using this because it was highly recommended to me. In any case, why is my P so messed up?? Swim bladder problem, neurological or what?? I have tested the water the past couple days now, and it is fine. I am so frustrated!! He is tough as a rock normally, and is all messed up!! He just swims/floats around aimlessly--like he's drunk. He swim upright, then upside down, then face down, then face up etc. etc. I just don't know what to do except wait it out and see what happens. I was quite surprised he was still alive after work today--but he is still jacked up.....








[/quote]

what is his diet? i think someone else made a post with similar problem i can't find it though. i have no clue as to what else it could be . your thought on swim bladder sounds like it could be possible. it almost sounds like it was sedated for shipping. that is how a fish that was sedated would act when waking up
[/quote]
I feed him smelt, silversides, and shrimp mainly. He is acting exactly like a drugged shipped fish!! But he won't come out of it. 2 days now of fumbling all around all over the tank..... I am at a loss
[/quote]

Do you have anything in the tank he could of possibly ate and is now lodged???
[/quote]
Hell, I dunno---plants and gravel, or snails, but I doubt he ate any of that....I dunno.....

even if something was lodged---what could be done about it???


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Juggalo said:


> This site wouldn't let me back on last night--- He is in a 60 gallon tank 9 inches, the ammonia was 0, Nitrates 40, Nitrite 0, the PH 7.2, alk 120, hardness 250. Yes, I use stress coat to condition all of my new water. The temp is at 79 degrees. I'm telling you, I did nothing wrong or different!!!
> 
> I got home from work today, and he is still alive swimming around drunk----he acts confused and dazed....


i did not know stress coat worked for treating new tank water... use prime to treat new water. try putting the at 82,and add some salt . prime would also help in this situation.
[/quote]
Stress coat is a water conditioner--it removes chlorine, and neutralizes chloramines, and detoxifies heavy metals.
[/quote]

i just looked it up all i can say is i did not know that. i still will use prime though. it has been awsome for me. seems like a favorite in the tropical fish world also, but if stress coat is working for ya keep using it.
[/quote]
I am not opposed to change, if it benefits my fish!!! I have been using this because it was highly recommended to me. In any case, why is my P so messed up?? Swim bladder problem, neurological or what?? I have tested the water the past couple days now, and it is fine. I am so frustrated!! He is tough as a rock normally, and is all messed up!! He just swims/floats around aimlessly--like he's drunk. He swim upright, then upside down, then face down, then face up etc. etc. I just don't know what to do except wait it out and see what happens. I was quite surprised he was still alive after work today--but he is still jacked up.....








[/quote]

what is his diet? i think someone else made a post with similar problem i can't find it though. i have no clue as to what else it could be . your thought on swim bladder sounds like it could be possible. it almost sounds like it was sedated for shipping. that is how a fish that was sedated would act when waking up
[/quote]
I feed him smelt, silversides, and shrimp mainly. He is acting exactly like a drugged shipped fish!! But he won't come out of it. 2 days now of fumbling all around all over the tank..... I am at a loss
[/quote]

Do you have anything in the tank he could of possibly ate and is now lodged???
[/quote]
Hell, I dunno---plants and gravel, or snails, but I doubt he ate any of that....I dunno.....

even if something was lodged---what could be done about it???
[/quote]

Don't know about dislodging it but I had a piranha that took a month to sh*t a fake leaf. You could see it sloooooooooooooooowly work its way out, felt sorry for the dude while he passed it. But he did swim like what you're describing.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

He was floating and fumbling around??

I also noticed he wasn't eating as much the past few days before the water change......

my plants are real--no plastic ones.....


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

update--he's still alive, but still drunk swimming....


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

He died this morning







R.I.P. big guy


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe he died of old age sorry for your loss.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Juggalo said:


> He died this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that really sucks man . any ideas as to why?


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

sonicrx said:


> He died this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that really sucks man . any ideas as to why?
[/quote]
He never came right--I think it was his swim bladder. Maybe some fine bubbles got into his gills and messed up his swim bladder--just a guess, but it's the best I could come up with. I'm boggled.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

Juggalo said:


> He died this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that really sucks man . any ideas as to why?
[/quote]
He never came right--I think it was his swim bladder. Maybe some fine bubbles got into his gills and messed up his swim bladder--just a guess, but it's the best I could come up with. I'm boggled.








[/quote]

Sorry for your loss, you (and your fish) will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Andy11 said:


> He died this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that really sucks man . any ideas as to why?
[/quote]
He never came right--I think it was his swim bladder. Maybe some fine bubbles got into his gills and messed up his swim bladder--just a guess, but it's the best I could come up with. I'm boggled.








[/quote]

Sorry for your loss, you (and your fish) will be in my thoughts.
[/quote]
Thank you--I do appreciate it.


----------



## juggalo45601 (Feb 21, 2007)

That sucks ninja


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

sorry for the loss... maybe it was his time


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

cHiLlIcOtHeJuGgAlO said:


> sorry for the loss... maybe it was his time


Maybe--just wish I knew what went wrong......


----------

